# window frames



## mooney (Jun 20, 2011)

hi all

thinking about purchasing a HYMER FIAT DUCATO 2.5TDI B644 Diesel 1995.

i think the paint covering a number of the window frames is chipping i.e appears orange marks.

is this a problem to repair

mooney










struggling to post a picture ??


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

following on from this old posting.

I've got some orange showing thro on one of my side window frames (1999 B640 Starline) and am considering taking it out and having it repainted at a local paint shop! Can anyone advise if this is posible or would I need to replace the frame?


----------

